# What's the best way to hang a shoulder mount?



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

is a stud, just your typical 3 to 3.5inch dry wall screw

isnt a stud, i have no clue.. but im sure there is something out there for that.


----------



## BW Bowhunter (Feb 20, 2011)

Niether one of my mounts are on a stud. My taxidermist uses a wood mounting plate that has a hanger braket similar to a picture hanger in it. I just use plastic sheetrock anchors and have had no problems with it so far.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I have 5 shoulder mounts and a flying turkey hanging. None of them are in studs. ... just the plastic insert and a screw in the drywall.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I hung plenty of mine with just a hollow wall anchor.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I use bulldog anchors, work outstanding.


----------



## sundad35 (Feb 6, 2009)

what they said ^^^^^


----------



## sundad35 (Feb 6, 2009)

its the only way i can think of unless its on a pedestal


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Buy a log home like I did...no stud to find...all of the walls are 10" thick studs! Lol.

Everybody should have a stud finder...if you don't have one, get one. Studs are every 16" and would be your best bet. If not, a wall anchor would do the trick as the others have said. 

Congrats on your buck!


----------



## leperkhaun (Apr 20, 2013)

if its just dry wall you can use dry wall anchors. which one is based on how much weight you need to hold.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If he is a stud Just hang him on my wall. LOL 
Go to a small hardware store and ask what they have. There are several fasteners but a local hardware can tell you how to use their product and for about the same price as a big chain store.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I thought someone said they use the wire fish hook looking ones.



Anyone use those?
.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

dblungem said:


> Buy a log home like I did...no stud to find...all of the walls are 10" thick studs! Lol.
> 
> Everybody should have a stud finder...if you don't have one, get one. Studs are every 16" and would be your best bet. If not, a wall anchor would do the trick as the others have said.
> 
> Congrats on your buck!


Everytime I pick up a stud finder it starts beeping and wont quit till I set it back down. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## CjsPapa0504 (Dec 24, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> Everytime I pick up a stud finder it starts beeping and wont quit till I set it back down.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Mine can't keep her hands off me...:shade:

Congrats on the Buck OP!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

This is what I meant by the hooks. Anyone use these?



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Symmetry-Gorilla-Grade-Picture-Hook-2pc/17237084

.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

For hollow walls: wall anchor

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/sun-hardware-hollow-drive-end-wall-anchor/0000000052919


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> This is what I meant by the hooks. Anyone use these?
> 
> ...


Those work - I switched to drywall anchors that are rated to 75lbs. Work great and only cost like $5 for 25.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Putt4Doe said:


> Those work - I switched to drywall anchors that are rated to 75lbs. Work great and only cost like $5 for 25.




Why?
.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

This is where ya wanna be if you don't have a stud to anchor to. 238lb rating. 

I add another washer and nut to tighten it down good like it would be if it was used like it was holding something against the wall. Just leave enough of the screw out past the nut and you're good to go. This system will hold a moose head...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

hedp

I buy them at Menards but they are carried by most home improvement stores.

Here's some more info on the Toggler Brand High-Performance Anchors. Watch the installation video and use the washer and nut in place of the item you would normally hang with them.

http://www.toggler.com/products/snaptoggle/overview.php


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Info..................Thanks


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

And here I was worrying about my elk mount hanging on a 3" lag bolt screwed into a stud. I seriously can't imagine anything working well into just drywall........for an elk anyway. Deer.........probably will work.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

hedp said:


> Why?
> .


Why did I switch? I moved and needed the monkey hooks for pictures. 

Why are they only $5 for 25? Not sure - probably made in china!


----------

